# Camping Cáceres (Cáceres Extremadura)



## Chantale (Nov 10, 2019)

Hello everybody,

Just wanna share my experience at Camping Cáceres because is worth to get know by other people! I make an stop from Salamanca over there before reaching Portugal First of all each pitch has his own bathroom with shower and toilet! Never had this before at any other camping! The pitches are big and everything is clean. There is also a restaurant at the camping where i ate an menu of the day for lunch. Honestly tasty. In the summer there is an hugh swimming pool, who was closed when i was here (winter period).The reception gave me some advices to visit around, they explain me how to get to the city, the old area where they filmed a part of Game of Thrones. Malpartida is also a must have to visit. there is Los Barrecuos , where is a protected nature park where are living so many storks! is so peacefull to hear see them during walking through old stones and rivers! yes defintly i will get back but this time in spring period!


----------



## fargopaint (Jul 3, 2020)

Fun!!!
www.fargopaintingpros.com


----------

